# Divine Theatre: Sacred Motets by Giaches de Wert



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Stile Antico
Divine Theatre: Sacred Motets by Giaches de Wert

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:07:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateMarch, 2016 - April, 2016
Recording Location
All Hallows' Church, Gospel Oak, London


----------

